# miss u 3/28/08



## piney (Mar 10, 2008)

Opal, had been fighting a illness but sadly had to be put to rest. We'll miss her so much. shes lucky to not feel the discomfort, i know i did the right thing.
I have 3 girls she gave me a year ago, i can tell they miss her too.


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

im so sorry for you and your other girls


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## piney (Mar 10, 2008)

thank you, its alright, i feel like i did the right thing, she wasnt getting any better with her medicine and i couldnt stand to see her so bad, but that morning i got up i knew it was the day... its a big relief. Opal's much better off.


----------

